# RAPIDO Solar Panel Wiring



## torwood (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Rapido 9048DF and I want to install solar panels, I have been given a number of panels and I am looking at options to install them.   According to my manual the Rapido is pre wired but there is no wiring diagram.   I have found two 6mm wires running from the area of the distribution unit to the battery compartment, I have also found a lead with four wires - blue, brown, black and orange - coming from the distribution unti and I suspect that these are something to do with the solar panel pre-wiring.   

Does anyone have a Rapido with solar panels fitted who can send me details of the connections used or have a wiring diagram for the habitation electrics and distribution panel?


----------



## ubuntu1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Solar*

If in doubt you can fit a solar regulator and then wire directly to the leisure battery. That was you don't need to touch the preinstalled wiring.


----------



## maingate (Mar 2, 2010)

You did not say what year your Rapido is but on a lot of newer vans you have to put a code number in to the system for it to recognise the new solar panel system.

Have a word with Rapido or one of their dealerships.


----------



## Davesport (Mar 2, 2010)

You dont say which charging system your van has ?. 

Is it a Schaudt Electroblock ?

D.


----------

